# Viejitos SV Bike Club Bike Show



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Because of not wanting to conflict with the other show already planned. We decided to move the date of our show. Now we all can compete at both. :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=431097]


Classes




(16 inch and Below)

Street - 1st & 2nd
Mild - 1st & 2nd
Full - 1st & 2nd

(20 inch)

Street - 1st & 2nd
Mild - 1st & 2nd
Full - 1st & 2nd

(26 inch)

Street - 1st & 2nd
Mild - 1st & 2nd
Full - 1st & 2nd

(Trike 20 & 26 inch)

Street - 1st & 2nd
Mild - 1st & 2nd
Full - 1st & 2nd

(Chopper Style) - 1st & 2nd

(Pedal Cars) - 1st & 2nd

(Motorized) - 1st & 2nd

(Special interest)

Best paint

Best pinstriping

Best murals

Best plating

Best engraving

Most members


Best in show bike and $50.00 (any bike)

Best in show trike and $50.00 (any trike)


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

shoot now thats a show to be throwin..you got catogries,and everything,it looks like its going to be a awsome show.


----------



## TheBiggVSV (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jan 20 2006, 04:41 PM~4668806
> *shoot now thats a show to be throwin..you got catogries,and everything,it looks like its going to be a awsome show.
> *


You know it Viejitos always puts it down. you need to come through.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Jan 20 2006, 04:00 PM~4668491
> *Because of not wanting to conflict with the other show already planned. We decided to move the date of our show. Now we all can compete at both. :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=431097]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=431408]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good lookin out on changin it ..it was iffy if i could do both back 2 back now i can for sure


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

when's the pre-reg deadline?


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt for the bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Jan 21 2006, 07:16 AM~4670514
> *[attachmentid=431408]
> *


So that's your bike? Isn't that Satan's Sideshow from Legions? I haven't seen that bike in years


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2006, 03:49 PM~4681478
> *So that's your bike?  Isn't that Satan's Sideshow from Legions?  I haven't seen that bike in years
> *


No if you look at it real close its a pencil drawing always thought the bike was sick . Saw the drawing decided to use it for my AVI


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Good to see the flyer up Bombs Inc. will be out there and hopefully bringing a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup: by the way that pinstripe scroll on ur flyer is from the famious kafka


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 10:01 PM~4683975
> *:thumbsup: by the way that pinstripe scroll on ur flyer is from the famious kafka
> *


Out of Phoenix. He gets down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TheBiggVSV (Dec 1, 2005)

Q-VO Viejitos BC. Like the flyer looks like its going to be off the hook!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

Looks like its gonna be good . a lot of competition out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Jan 23 2006, 06:19 PM~4689772
> *Looks like its gonna be good . a lot of competition out there
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Jan 23 2006, 07:19 PM~4689772
> *Looks like its gonna be good . a lot of competition out there
> *


yes yes yes alot of competition :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Jan 20 2006, 10:16 PM~4670514
> *[attachmentid=431408]
> *


that is one of my favorite bikes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

is there going to be trophies for models?


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT FOR THE BIKE SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jan 26 2006, 02:04 PM~4711101
> *TTT FOR THE BIKE SHOW
> *


Cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds good im there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 29 2006, 06:28 PM~4730519
> *Sounds good  im there
> *


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Going to be good. hope lowrider bike will be in the house. Waiting for confirmation :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Spoke to Wim about judging and he will be in the house hopefully with Lil Heartbreaker . Cool people :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is this a pre reg type of show?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Jan 31 2006, 07:40 PM~4746435
> *Spoke to Wim about judging and he will be in the house hopefully with Lil Heartbreaker . Cool people :thumbsup:
> *


hey wuts up Viejito, 
i would be more than honored to judge the show and yes Lil Heartbreaker will be in the HOUSE!!!! along with a few of my homies from the LOW V! but just to set the record straight Low V will not be competing we will be there for support and judging only. I think this is going to be a great event and hopefully truly inspiring for all the young homies that want to come up and build a ride or even a better one. So to the Viejito's family it would be my pleasure to help judge the show for you guy's. 
much respect

Mr. Wim
and the Low Vintage Family
arato vato!!!


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is going to be a very good show. Looks like all the homies will be there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup cant wait


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

I might have to clean the Deadend Cruiser and bring it out to support the Viejitos!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get a pic of ur rear fender pinstriped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Feb 2 2006, 02:23 PM~4759709
> *I might have to clean the Deadend Cruiser and bring it out to support the Viejitos!
> *


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Feb 2 2006, 03:23 PM~4759709
> *I might have to clean the Deadend Cruiser and bring it out to support the Viejitos!
> *


I have that front fender homie brand new set . Yours if you want


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 2 2006, 07:22 AM~4756872
> *hey wuts up Viejito,
> i would be more than honored to judge the show and yes Lil Heartbreaker will be in the HOUSE!!!! along with a few of my homies from the LOW V! but just to set the record straight Low V will not be competing we will be there for support and judging only. I think this is going to be a great event and hopefully truly inspiring for all the young homies that want to come up and build a ride or even a better one. So to the Viejito's family it would be my pleasure to help judge the show for you guy's.
> much respect
> ...


Thanks for the support Low V looking forward to this event. just let us know how much room you guys will need. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll get a pic of my rear fender soon... It's banged up, cause I justthrow it in the back of my pickup when I take it anywhere.. not a show bike obviously. 

And no thanks on the front fender homie, I took it off on purpose.

peace!
-Juan


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT for the Viejitos Bike Show


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

New flyer with right day Sunday Not Saturday
and all Sponsers Bombs Inc. Raised the Best in Show Bike And Trike to $100.00
[attachmentid=448970]


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Feb 4 2006, 02:10 PM~4775990
> *New flyer with right day Sunday Not Saturday
> and all Sponsers Bombs Inc. Raised the Best in Show Bike And Trike to $100.00
> [attachmentid=448970]
> *


right on homie's, looks real good!!!!


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 2 2006, 07:22 AM~4756872
> *hey wuts up Viejito,
> i would be more than honored to judge the show and yes Lil Heartbreaker will be in the HOUSE!!!! along with a few of my homies from the LOW V! but just to set the record straight Low V will not be competing we will be there for support and judging only. I think this is going to be a great event and hopefully truly inspiring for all the young homies that want to come up and build a ride or even a better one. So to the Viejito's family it would be my pleasure to help judge the show for you guy's.
> much respect
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

T T T for the kids


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Feb 5 2006, 10:26 AM~4780894
> *right on homie's, looks real good!!!!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry stupid question i dont travel at all but where is san jose


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 6 2006, 10:47 PM~4793045
> *sorry stupid question i dont travel at all but where is san jose
> *


8 hours NORTH Of Los Angeles


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## TheBiggVSV (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: LOokiNg GoOd


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Heard they were raffling like three or four lowrider bikes. And yes we raised the prize money to 100.00 for best bike and trike in show so I encourage everyone to bring their best. Its going to be one to remember.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 6 2006, 09:47 PM~4793045
> *sorry stupid question i dont travel at all but where is san jose
> *




i would so go but that is hella far i mean i live near palm springs that sucks maybe next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 8 2006, 09:31 PM~4807510
> *ILL BE THERE
> *


Will sic 2 be there?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Feb 8 2006, 11:05 PM~4808116
> *Will sic 2 be there?
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 9 2006, 05:48 AM~4809186
> *FOR SURE
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up Mike.


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

Just to let everyone know that pre reg will be going out end of next week. just getting the final ok from the city so we can print the flyers :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Bike show on my Bday lol


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Feb 10 2006, 07:53 AM~4817210
> *Just to let everyone know that pre reg will be going out end of next week. just getting the final ok from the city so we can print the flyers :thumbsup:
> *


Good job.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Feb 10 2006, 12:03 PM~4819692
> *Good job.
> *


how can i get a form?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

should be posted up here


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Feb 13 2006, 06:46 AM~4838022
> *[attachmentid=460086]
> [attachmentid=460085]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

we can print and use that form?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

isn't that Street Lows date in monterey?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where do you mail the reg forms to??


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, Deadend my be taking 3 bikes up to the show (don't quote me though) I just picked up a 16" girls frame that I'm building for my soon to be born god-daughter... I'm not going to make any changes on my cruiser (the one I posted), my brother is working on a 20" bike, and hopefully the 16" girls bike makes it!

See you there!


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

good luck!!


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Feb 11 2006, 06:14 PM~4828494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachmentid=462544]
All the info on the bottom of the form


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Finally the city has approved the flyer. Now we will be printing them out. E-mail me or pm me and i can send you some.
[attachmentid=462558]


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 13 2006, 12:47 PM~4839611
> *isn't that Street Lows date in monterey?
> *


Yes that is correct not trying to step on any other shows. The Viejitos car and bike club have alot of love and respect for Gilbert and the entire Streetlow staff. This show is more for the kids and the bike scene. To also get them motivated to want to build bikes and their communities not destroy them. :biggrin:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Feb 14 2006, 04:09 PM~4848245
> *Hey, Deadend my be taking 3 bikes up to the show (don't quote me though) I just picked up a 16" girls frame that I'm building for my soon to be born god-daughter... I'm not going to make any changes on my cruiser (the one I posted), my brother is working on a 20" bike, and hopefully the 16" girls bike makes it!
> 
> See you there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Feb 11 2006, 05:22 PM~4828230
> *how can i get a form?
> *


Email me and ill send you one


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Feb 14 2006, 05:50 PM~4849099
> *Yes that is correct not trying to step on any other shows. The Viejitos car and bike club have alot of love and respect for Gilbert and the entire Streetlow staff. This show is more for the kids and the bike scene.  To also get them motivated to want to build bikes and their communities not destroy them. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT
:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 13 2006, 12:47 PM~4839611
> *isn't that Street Lows date in monterey?
> *


THAT SUCKS, I GUESS I'LL MISS THE SRTEETLOW SHOW AND STAY IN THE BAY GOT TO SUPPORT VIEJITOS


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Feb 14 2006, 05:50 PM~4849099
> *Yes that is correct not trying to step on any other shows. The Viejitos car and bike club have alot of love and respect for Gilbert and the entire Streetlow staff. This show is more for the kids and the bike scene.  To also get them motivated to want to build bikes and their communities not destroy them. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Streetlow


----------



## TheBiggVSV (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Feb 14 2006, 05:50 PM~4849099
> *Yes that is correct not trying to step on any other shows. The Viejitos car and bike club have alot of love and respect for Gilbert and the entire Streetlow staff. This show is more for the kids and the bike scene.  To also get them motivated to want to build bikes and their communities not destroy them. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 14 2006, 07:44 PM~4849513
> *THAT SUCKS, I GUESS I'LL  MISS THE SRTEETLOW SHOW AND STAY IN THE BAY GOT TO SUPPORT  VIEJITOS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh n this is indoor e vent?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 22 2006, 10:04 AM~4901880
> *oh n this is indoor e vent?
> *


Good question! :dunno:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 22 2006, 11:04 AM~4901880
> *oh n this is indoor e vent?
> *


Yes it is


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

last but not least whats the dead line for pre reg?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

will there be electricity provided


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 26 2006, 02:28 PM~4932492
> *will there be electricity provided
> *


for free?


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 25 2006, 06:24 PM~4927667
> *last but not least whats the dead line for pre reg?
> *


March 20th


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51Chevy_@Feb 28 2006, 12:20 PM~4946525
> *T T T
> *


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## viejitos bike club (Mar 4, 2006)

Waz up to the homie's out their your answer for the Electricity yes their's going
to be Power for some display's. :biggrin: So come and join us Apr.2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos bike club_@Mar 4 2006, 03:30 AM~4974168
> *Waz up to the homie's out their your answer for the Electricity yes their's going
> to be Power for some display's.  :biggrin:  So come and join us Apr.2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ILL TRY TO HAVE MY BIKE/TRIKE? READY STILL HAVEN'T DECIDED WHAT IT WILL BE :biggrin:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2006, 10:38 AM~4993972
> *ILL TRY TO HAVE MY BIKE/TRIKE? READY STILL HAVEN'T DECIDED WHAT IT WILL BE :biggrin:
> *


Decisions Decisions :biggrin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 7 2006, 11:38 AM~4993972
> *ILL TRY TO HAVE MY BIKE/TRIKE? READY STILL HAVEN'T DECIDED WHAT IT WILL BE :biggrin:
> *


bike homie


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im sendin my reg out tomrow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOW ELSE ARE YOU GUYS PROMOTING THIS SHOW BESIDES ON HERE TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BIG TURN OUT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

no og class wtf thats gay


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2006, 09:29 AM~5031122
> *HOW ELSE ARE YOU GUYS PROMOTING THIS SHOW BESIDES ON HERE TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BIG TURN OUT
> *


Radio, tons of flyers have been passed out. And alot of word of mouth. We're not worried about the turn out. it will be good. :biggrin:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switch_@Mar 12 2006, 09:32 AM~5031142
> *no og class wtf thats gay
> *


We want to encourage and acknowledge the customizing of the Bikes. Thats What its all about. OG bikes are always welcome they will just be put into street class. Thanks for your concern homie good looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=498086]


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Mar 12 2006, 11:23 AM~5031379
> *We want to encourage and acknowledge the customizing of the Bikes. Thats What its all about. OG bikes are always welcome they will just be put into street class. Thanks for your concern homie good looking out. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylvia's '39 Y-Que (Feb 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

looks like I'm gonna be there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Mar 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5068158
> *looks like I'm gonna be there :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Right on... :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like it will be a good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 17 2006, 02:50 PM~5069155
> *Sounds like it will be a good show. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks John Hope to see Dukes BC in the house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

ARE YOU GIVING TROPHYS OR PLAQUES


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 18 2006, 09:47 AM~5074174
> *ARE YOU GIVING TROPHYS OR PLAQUES
> *


Trophies :biggrin:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Mar 19 2006, 12:37 PM~5080217
> *Trophies :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Mar 19 2006, 12:37 PM~5080217
> *Trophies :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Mar 19 2006, 08:43 PM~5082457
> *Dont forget cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Mar 19 2006, 09:43 PM~5082457
> *Dont forget cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:
> *


Thats right!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how does it work when u pre reg with extra passes? like lowrider show n things?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC_@Mar 18 2006, 08:54 AM~5073890
> *Thanks John Hope to see Dukes BC in the house!!!!!!!!!
> *


For sure Bro! Gave Jimmy 4 pre-reg forms last night. I believe we will be taking 1 more. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so dukes is goin? thought they was goin to monteray show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can we get a list of all the clubs that are going? :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 04:37 PM~5094887
> *so dukes is goin? thought they was goin to monteray show
> *


Different chapter Bro.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

kool


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

T T T


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> Because of not wanting to conflict with the other show already planned. We decided to move the date of our show. Now we all can compete at both. :thumbsup:
> 
> [attachmentid=431097]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> > Because of not wanting to conflict with the other show already planned. We decided to move the date of our show. Now we all can compete at both. :thumbsup:
> >
> > [attachmentid=431097]
> > so is the show on saturday or sunday???
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

RAIN OR SHINE ALL INDOOR EVENT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

saw some viejitos members at san jose flea market today


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 26 2006, 01:11 PM~5123175
> *saw some viejitos members at san jose flea market today
> *


GOOD FOR YOU MIJO :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 26 2006, 07:22 PM~5125226
> *GOOD FOR YOU MIJO  :uh:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im ferious


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 28 2006, 10:10 PM~5138774
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios will be there for sure.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN GET IN FOR ONE ENTRY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 29 2006, 05:57 PM~5145593
> *HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN GET IN FOR ONE ENTRY
> *


yes i been wantin to know myself


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 07:03 PM~5145621
> *yes i been wantin to know myself
> *


THEN WHY HAVENT YOU ASKED :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i asked in shows and events topic and i think this one never got reply lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 07:17 PM~5145700
> *i asked in shows and events topic and i think this one never got reply lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why dont you just call? :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2006, 07:20 PM~5145718
> *Why dont you just call?  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cant call if there no number


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: PM?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u mad?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 07:27 PM~5145769
> *are u mad?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 06:27 PM~5145769
> *are u mad?
> *


The number is on the second page of the flyer.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 08:27 PM~5145769
> *are u mad?
> *


someone is always mad to u huh


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Mar 29 2006, 06:53 PM~5145914
> *someone is always mad to u huh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont forget to set your clocks forward this sunday to. None of you guys better be there late.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

2 more days. :biggrin:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ViejitosSVBC+Mar 31 2006, 04:45 PM~5158347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt answer this question :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got the answer in a pm


----------



## V.S.V Y-Que (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 05:18 PM~5158512
> *i got the answer in a pm
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 05:18 PM~5158512
> *i got the answer in a pm
> *


so whats the answer :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by V.S.V Y-Que_@Mar 31 2006, 05:43 PM~5158612
> *:thumbsup:
> *


why didnt i get a pm since i asked the question


----------



## V.B.C.TGun (Mar 31, 2006)

:biggrin:
just 2 more days left 4 our 1st Bike Show
hope to see everyody there


----------



## V.B.C.TGun (Mar 31, 2006)

thats my bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2006, 06:03 AM~5155207
> *Dont forget to set your clocks forward this sunday to. None of you guys better be there late.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 08:26 AM~5161334
> *LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

drum roll please


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 1 2006, 08:31 AM~5161349
> *drum roll please
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

IM READY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 1 2006, 09:05 AM~5161499
> *IM READY
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls cleaning the cobwebs of his bike now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 1 2006, 09:59 AM~5161686
> *rauls cleaning the cobwebs of his bike now
> *


I did that last night since I couldnt get online. My trike was dirty. I havent really touched it since November.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u packin it tonight?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I am.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its only 21 mins for me more like 2 hour trip for u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 1 2006, 10:58 AM~5161851
> *its only 21 mins for me more like 2 hour trip for u
> *


I already know this but we have members that live right around the corner from there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 12:00 PM~5161859
> *I already know this but we have members that live right around the corner from there.
> *


What time we leaveing


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 11:55 AM~5161846
> *I am.
> *


DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR TOOLS YOU NEED FOR MY RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day. whos running home with the money??????????????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 12:32 PM~5162101
> *DONT FORGET TO PACK YOUR TOOLS YOU NEED FOR MY RIMS :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah, Im going to pack them right now. Can you take all three trims? There is one that wasnt right that I need to fix.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 01:35 PM~5162108
> *Oh yeah, Im going to pack them right now. Can you take all three trims?  There is one that wasnt right that I need to fix.
> *


YES SIR


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 12:00 PM~5161859
> *I already know this but we have members that live right around the corner from there.
> *



:cheesy: That would be Me!!! :cheesy: Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 1 2006, 04:06 PM~5162684
> *:cheesy: That would be Me!!! :cheesy:  Can't Wait!!!!
> *


 :wave: what time are you guys going to be there?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 05:31 PM~5162774
> *:wave:  what time are you guys going to be there?
> *


WHAT TIME ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont Know


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 05:31 PM~5162774
> *:wave:  what time are you guys going to be there?
> *



we should be there pretty early...you know my dad....i would say around 8 or so even though it says set up is at 9


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

REALYYYYYYYYYYYYY LOL.........


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 1 2006, 05:46 PM~5162835
> *REALYYYYYYYYYYYYY LOL.........
> *



yea its not funny....we will be the first ones there....theres nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I know just playing ill call u when i get there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00+Apr 1 2006, 04:50 PM~5162848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure yet, I wont know until later tonight.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 06:01 PM~5162902
> *By the time you guys get there we will still be on the road.
> im not sure yet, I wont know until later tonight.
> *


i probally wont even make it afterall  some stuff came up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 1 2006, 05:42 PM~5163084
> *i probally wont even make it afterall  some stuff came up
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dont forget to take pics, fro us that cant make it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 1 2006, 05:59 PM~5163151
> *dont forget to take pics, fro us that cant make it
> *


I got the camera all charged up and everything.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im all packed i got mad im ok now i hate layin the bike on its sides  ill be there around 8 30 hope i can get a head start in settin up


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> By the time you guys get there we will still be on the road.
> 
> 
> Its ok....as long as you get here its all good!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 1 2006, 11:54 PM~5164213
> *:biggrin:
> *


yup yup....dont forget about the time change too!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by velvetrose_00_@Apr 1 2006, 10:59 PM~5164234
> *yup yup....dont forget about the time change too!!!
> *


I just changed my clock. Did you get my pm?


----------

